# Tips for dehydrating soups, sauces, and food



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Dehydrating soups and sauces can be a bit tricky and so here are a few tricks.

Try simmering the sauce or soup for a longer time to reduce and intensify the flavor, giving your creation new life when rehydrating.

Try using Bone Broth and when cooking your dishes, add the bones to the dish as well. This combination of bones and bone broth will make the liquid congeal in a gelatin like manner making it easier to dehydrate and you will have more of that rich stock or sauce flavor when you rehydrate.

For Fish soups/stews you can use the fish head, place the bones in a cheese cloth or put in a paper coffee filter and tie closed, this will prevent tiny bone fragments from seeping into your dish..

For beef jerky try marinating the beef for 4 hours prior to grinding and putting into a Jerky maker tube. ( use a paper towel to remove excess marinade prior to grinding)

For fruits try squeezing some lemon juice on them to prevent discoloring.

Always remove unused trays from your dehydrator before dehydrating.

Don't wait to the last minute to dehydrate fruits and veggies (to prevent them from going bad )to insure optimum flavor and texture.

Many fruits taste sweeter when one adds salt so next time use a little less sugar and a tad of salt to make up the difference.

If you are making Fruit leather, have the tray furthest from the heating element to allow airflow to the higher up trays.

Size does matter... The thicker the piece of food is, the longer it takes to dehydrate. 

If dehydrating chicken, cook the chicken 1st then put into the dehydrator.

The best dehydrated foods are the ones yet to be made so dive into it and try some of your favorite recipes next time you dehydrate your meals for your outdoor adventures


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

How to make portable soup with a slow cooker and a fan:


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Thx for posting that video, I actually have never heard of this before and it is a very interesting method.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Spenser said:


> Thx for posting that video, I actually have never heard of this before and it is a very interesting method.


You're welcome Townsend also has a pemician and hardtack video you might be interested in


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Mr.penguin said:


> You're welcome Townsend also has a pemician and hardtack video you might be interested in


Oh wow, I will definitely take a look, thx, I am always interested in anything involving innovative cooking methods...


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

I would probably dry and store soup, dip, and sauce ingredients (separately), then prepare when ready to use.

For example, if I want tomato puree in a soup, I would cut tomatoes into cubes, dry, store, and then prepare (grind into powder and rehydrate) when ready to use (to make tomato puree). If I want meat (such as beef or chicken) broth in a soup, I would freeze dry or oven dry the meat to make jerky, store, and then prepare (grind into powder, rehydrate, boil, strain, add other ingredients, etc.) when ready to use. Other soup ingredients (such as herbs, vegetables, salt, pepper, and spices), dip ingredients, and sauce ingredients, could also be dried, stored, and then prepared (rehydrated, etc.) when ready to use.


----------

